# Roy's 46 gal bow front



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all, I'm new to this forum and thought i would introduce myself with one of my tanks.

This is my 46 gal bow front
175 watts PC 6500k
Fluval 404
Substrate is Onyx black sand with playsand 50/50 mixture
Pressurized co2 @ 2bps
PGP power reactor

This tank went though a total design change back on Jan. 7th. Here it is as of April 7th.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow looks neat. I have the same tank, though it's my SW tank. Great work on the aquascaping, looks like you have done this before! So where are you going from here?


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Lovely aquascape! What are the plant in the left corner, Indicia? Rotalia?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Justin Fournier said:


> Wow looks neat. I have the same tank, though it's my SW tank. Great work on the aquascaping, looks like you have done this before! So where are you going from here?


Thanks Justin, Actually this is my first tank but second design. I'm going to enter it in the AB, ADA, and AGA contest. Just curious what people have to say about it so i can learn more.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Hanzo said:


> Lovely aquascape! What are the plant in the left corner, Indicia? Rotalia?


Thanks Hanzo, The one on the far left is Rotundafolia (indica) and the red one is Magenta.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I like it! Good work!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> I like it! Good work!


Thanks Kevin!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Very nice indeed Roy. Guess There is no need for me to enter now I really like the lighting of this tank. How do you do it though? IS there something to diffuse the light and make the back right corner darker of is it the way the lights ar situated in the canopy? I do like it though. IT htink the shadowed area is interesting. IT seems to draw the eye subtily. Gives the impression of the darkness of a forest seen from a sunlit glen. Very nice.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

dennis said:


> Very nice indeed Roy. Guess There is no need for me to enter now I really like the lighting of this tank. How do you do it though? IS there something to diffuse the light and make the back right corner darker of is it the way the lights ar situated in the canopy? I do like it though. IT htink the shadowed area is interesting. IT seems to draw the eye subtily. Gives the impression of the darkness of a forest seen from a sunlit glen. Very nice.


Thanks dennis, I think it's just the camara settings. I set it at -1 exposure
because at the normal settings the left side tends to be over-exposed (washed out).


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm not sure if your looking for this but, i think your tank would look better if the back left stands of Rotala were cut to be shorter. The slope is a little to steep for my taste. Very good tank i like it more than mine  haha.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I have one question to ask: is that green, broad leaved plant at the bottom of your triangle Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green'? It has very crisp green color despite the high light.

Carlos


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

tsunami said:


> I have one question to ask: is that green, broad leaved plant at the bottom of your triangle Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green'? It has very crisp green color despite the high light.
> 
> Carlos


Carlos, Yes it's a C. Wendtii green. It's the first aquatic plant i ever puchased and has been in that same location for about 7 months.
Yes it is high light but with the added height of the 46 gal bow front it does very well.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

After entering this tank in the ADA, AB and AGA contest i tore it down and re-designed it.

Here's what it looks like now. I has a ways to go for the AGA Contest.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice, Roy. It will be interesting to see the final outcome of this one. Out of curiosity, what is your dosing regimen for the tank?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Bert H said:


> Nice, Roy. It will be interesting to see the final outcome of this one. Out of curiosity, what is your dosing regimen for the tank?


Thanks Bert, I'm using all 4 Sechem (liquid) products as instructed on the bottles.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

No offense Roy, but I like your first version better. Why did you want to change it?


----------



## JimS (May 3, 2004)

Roy, 
you mentioned that you use four Seachem products as instructed on the bottles. I went to the Seachem site and found 6 products. Which four are you using?
By the way I like both aquascapes. Well done.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> No offense Roy, but I like your first version better. Why did you want to change it?


Thanks Robert...none taken. The reason for the change is my creative juices start to flow and buying another tank with all the hardware gets expensive.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

JimS said:


> Roy,
> you mentioned that you use four Seachem products as instructed on the bottles. I went to the Seachem site and found 6 products. Which four are you using?
> By the way I like both aquascapes. Well done.
> 
> ...


Flourish, Nitrogen, Phosporus, Potassium...also Plant tabs


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Here's an update on my tanks progress:


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

In my opinion the first layout was the best, but keep on trying  
Best regards, Mack.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll admit the the other layout was more appealing to the eye but this one still needs to fill in.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

What is that foreground small grass plant? Some eleocharis species (Parvulus?)? How tall grown this plant?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Norbert S. said:


> What is that foreground small grass plant? Some eleocharis species (Parvulus?)? How tall grown this plant?


Yes exactly...It doesn't grow any taller than what you see.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I think your second layout is superior to your first, if you continue working on it and fine tuning it. You are creating an excellent focus around the "tree" of red lotus. Very nice. It shows a higher level of technique than the first.

The first one, although more visually appealing in the photograph, was rigidly triangular and seemed very contrived. 

Keep us updated!

Carlos


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

tsunami said:


> I think your second layout is superior to your first, if you continue working on it and fine tuning it. You are creating an excellent focus around the "tree" of red lotus. Very nice. It shows a higher level of technique than the first.
> 
> The first one, although more visually appealing in the photograph, was rigidly triangular and seemed very contrived.
> 
> ...


Carlos, Thank you for pointing that out, I thought this one is more difficult to do as well. I'm still not sure about the other two background plants. Still trying to figure out what should go there. Also i'm not happy with the Baby tears in the back right corner as well. I'm trying to create something that looks natural without alot of pruning or "shaping" of plants.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks nice roy, at first I liked your first design better but then as I saw the progress of the second one they both look great! I love your rams, i've been wanting to get a pair for my 20 gallon but they are soo expensive here.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I disagree with Carlos. Your first design had form. Balance. The triangle design. Your current design doesn't have that sense of form to me. It is difficult to see where you are going with it. To me the Tiger Lotus seems out of place and too dominate and yet there are other parts to chaotic. The plants look great though. I certainly understand the desire to express those creative juices though!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Robert thanks for you input and to some respect i agree. The two designs are very different and at this point i still like my first as well.

I'm trying to create a look that is pleasing to the eye with alot less pruning or shaping of plants.

I really am proud of my first attempt at a planted tank, but alot of it was done with clippers. I will admit that even trimming a plant or plants takes an eye and technique, but it's also a "manufactured" look. 

The red tiger lotus might be the wrong plant to use as a focal point, but i want a focal plant that takes little pruning to form a natural look.

The tank has a long way to go, any and all input is very much appreciated.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Here's an update: I'm hoping to find some long branchy driftwood to add to this layout. The water sprite will be removed from the center back of the tank. Someone gave it to me and i couldn't throw it out. What do you all think???


----------

